

Yale to Ensure Students in Singapore Have Freedom of Expression - dbcooper
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-07-07/yale-to-ensure-students-in-singapore-have-freedom-of-expression.html

======
dbcooper
Any word on how much money Yale will receive in exchange for this dilution of
their brand?

